# Am I a hater??



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

People just seeking attention wanting their 15 mins of fame.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

And to answer your question yes your a hater and so am I and everyone else!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree. Seems like everyone is an “expert” while they cast their spinning reel upside down. I think the monetazation and social media desire for attention and followers has contributed to it.

With a few exceptions, the guys that really know how to catch fish consitently don’t even take pictures of them, let alone take videos to show the world.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I enjoy the youtube fishing videos. It's cool to see something different without all the TV commercials.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah it’s ok, I’m a hater too and for good reasons. It gets old being a “yes man” that never states a true opinion because you think you’ll hurt someone’s feelings. I’d rather be friends with someone that doesn’t BS, there’s plenty of that going around.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Let'em live.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

It's easier to just ignore them. Unless you suffer from FOMO, then you're screwed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If no one tells them they’ll never know.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just do not want to enable and support naive lying ass virtue signaling attention whores. If this makes me a hater - I reckon I am guilty as charged.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

At the same time, have you watched literally any fishing television show or webisode lately? It's one gigantic advertisement. You learn virtually nothing on any of them anymore. There's a Yeti in every frame, a Penn sticker on every flat surface of the boat, even the truck and boat is wrapped with advertisements. It's almost unbearable.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I feel as though it's too easy to dismiss legitimate criticism of an observed pattern or trend by labeling the observer "just another HATER."

Nobody likes being wrong, but it's childish self-delusion to pretend that anyone offering honest critique is "just another HATER" rather than going through a period of self-examination.

NOW - there are definitely some hatin'-ass HATERS who troll on all social media platforms, and they should be called out for what they are.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I prefer to hate the hypocrites who - while pimping every product under the sun themselves - then hate on all the new guys or girls who are doing the very same thing. It's hard to find a social media post these days without 20 #-tags.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The dock boxes are out of control on Instagram. If you want some laughs check out @copper_plated_sixes. His "Ode to Instafamous" is pure genius.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

duppyzafari said:


> I feel as though it's too easy to dismiss legitimate criticism of an observed pattern or trend by labeling the observer "just another HATER."
> 
> Nobody likes being wrong, but it's childish self-delusion to pretend that anyone offering honest critique is "just another HATER" rather than going through a period of self-examination.
> 
> NOW - there are definitely some hatin'-ass HATERS who troll on all social media platforms, and they should be called out for what they are.


Well said!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jimsmicro said:


> At the same time, have you watched literally any fishing television show or webisode lately? It's one gigantic advertisement. You learn virtually nothing on any of them anymore. There's a Yeti in every frame, a Penn sticker on every flat surface of the boat, even the truck and boat is wrapped with advertisements. It's almost unbearable.


True, but because the industry is filled to capacity this is all they have left to squeak out a living. Watch the guys this year and next year they will have a completely different group of advertisers and the next and eventually they will fade away. Very few guys have the talent to be on the air for decades.

I haven't watched a fishing infomercial in about 4 years.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

crboggs said:


> The dock boxes are out of control on Instagram. If you want some laughs check out @copper_plated_sixes. His "Ode to Instafamous" is pure genius.


Now that was funny


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys should know it’s all about filling the box, not learning something about how to fish!


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys should know it’s all about filling the box, not learning something about how to fish!


Making sure everyone on board catches and keeps their 1 trout over 25” as well. Takes lots of skill to make sure those croker stay alive from the marina too the honey hole!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Derek Radtke said:


> Making sure everyone on board catches and keeps their 1 trout over 25” as well. Takes lots of skill to make sure those croker stay alive from the marina too the honey hole!


I don’t know if I should like this or fight you?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

I think you should like it! Were you down in Port Aransas about two weeks ago? Maybe during the week?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Nah buddy wasn’t me.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Man I honestly watch a few fishing youtubers. At the end of the day its better than watching anything on regular tv.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

I only listen to Colorado Rockies baseball games, because I'm an incurable lover of the grand old game of baseball, and the local classical music station, when the fickle radio winds waft it my way. 

The Rockies routinely annoy me. 

Otherwise, I listen to Baroque CDs and play my flute when I need sounds other than the grandest of all sounds, which is silence. 

It seems to me that lots of people like to listen to stuff on the radio and elsewhere that makes them mad. 

I don't entirely get that, although many of the same things would likely make me mad,I reckon. 

I get mad sometimes, but I don't seek out opportunities to do so. 

I just choose to seek entertainment which soothes me, rather than that which annoys me. 

Call me crazy.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

I will call you crazy. just for the fun of it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

YouTube is content driven. Doesn’t have to be good content, just content. The more content, the better. If you want to see high quality production, make your way to Vimeo. 

I struggle trying to transition my videos to YouTube, cause it’s all about dumbing down production. But you gotta do what you gotta do, am I right? Say what you want, but to set my videos apart from the array of film makers out there, I had to try to catch all my fish on a 5wt fly rod. It has made me a much better angler, as I find myself in unfavorable conditions for fishing a 5wt. The only thing that I did different in those videos from the videos before was put the 7-8wt’s down and use a 5wt. People want to see different. The views multiplied greatly on Vimeo. 

And with that, I ask that you subscribe to my channel! You can see my latest video at: 5wtChronicles.tv 


Lol


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

paint it black said:


> YouTube is content driven. Doesn’t have to be good content, just content. The more content, the better. If you want to see high quality production, make your way to Vimeo.
> 
> I struggle trying to transition my videos to YouTube, cause it’s all about dumbing down production. But you gotta do what you gotta do, am I right? Say what you want, but to set my videos apart from the array of film makers out there, I had to try to catch all my fish on a 5wt fly rod. It has made me a much better angler, as I find myself in unfavorable conditions for fishing a 5wt. The only thing that I did different in those videos from the videos before was put the 7-8wt’s down and use a 5wt. People want to see different. The views multiplied greatly on Vimeo.
> 
> ...


I think the hater difference PIB is that you have talent as an angler and an artist. Most of the jackasses on YouTube don't have any type of talent and are just attention whores. To weed through so much shit to find good content isn't the best use of most peoples time. It gets old quickly.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

1armJoe said:


> I only listen to Colorado Rockies baseball games, because I'm an incurable lover of the grand old game of baseball, and the local classical music station, when the fickle radio winds waft it my way.
> 
> The Rockies routinely annoy me.


I'm sad to see that Wade Davis, previously with my beloved Kansas City Royals, is struggling in Colorado. Hopefully he can turn it around and have a run like fellow-former-Royal Greg Holland did for you in 2017.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

paint it black said:


> YouTube is content driven. Doesn’t have to be good content, just content. The more content, the better. If you want to see high quality production, make your way to Vimeo.
> 
> I struggle trying to transition my videos to YouTube, cause it’s all about dumbing down production. But you gotta do what you gotta do, am I right? Say what you want, but to set my videos apart from the array of film makers out there, I had to try to catch all my fish on a 5wt fly rod. It has made me a much better angler, as I find myself in unfavorable conditions for fishing a 5wt. The only thing that I did different in those videos from the videos before was put the 7-8wt’s down and use a 5wt. People want to see different. The views multiplied greatly on Vimeo.
> 
> ...


I admire your content. It is very nicely done and doesn’t not seem gimmicky like the mass majority of fishing channels flooding YouTube now.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm a proud hater.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm a proud hater.


Playa hater of the year!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm a proud hater.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

For all the OGs on the poling platform...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ben said:


> I think the hater difference PIB is that you have talent as an angler and an artist. Most of the jackasses on YouTube don't have any type of talent and are just attention whores. To weed through so much shit to find good content isn't the best use of most peoples time. It gets old quickly.


Jackasses like these...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> Jackasses like these...


I must admit that rustled my jimmies.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> Jackasses like these...


Isn’t that the same douche from Florida that got busted dragging sharks and posting videos of it?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree with you guys. All you see on insta now is girls half naked holding fish getting 20k plus followers. She can barely cast a rod. I used to love ole CA and Flats Class. Still watch it but lately it kinda annoys me. Mustad hooks, Zmann baits, Falcon Rods, Couldn't fish this area without my HB Marquesa. I wish David Mangum and Will Benson and the World Angling guys still made a bunch of fly fishing videos like they used too. Those videos are awesome.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I agree with you guys. All you see on insta now is girls half naked holding fish getting 20k plus followers. She can barely cast a rod. I used to love ole CA and Flats Class. Still watch it but lately it kinda annoys me. Mustad hooks, Zmann baits, Falcon Rods, Couldn't fish this area without my HB Marquesa. I wish David Mangum and Will Benson and the World Angling guys still made a bunch of fly fishing videos like they used too. Those videos are awesome.


Don't forget Raymarine, Mirrolure and Power Pole! Seriously, though he's a pretty nice guy in person.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Don't forget Raymarine, Mirrolure and Power Pole! Seriously, though he's a pretty nice guy in person.


If you are sponsored and want gear you have to do what you have to do. We all like cheap or free fishing gear, coolers and boats I think.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah and I understand that, he is on a high platform in his career so I do get it. And I have heard he is a very approachable person.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

My favorite YouTube channel. https://www.youtube.com/user/DavieMcPhail

This guy is so awesome, it's not fishing it's flies but the guys skill is off the charts. He doesn't really tie leopard print gurgler type stuff, but if you want to learn great thread control and principals of tying a clean fly it's great.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you are sponsored and want gear you have to do what you have to do. We all like cheap or free fishing gear, coolers and boats I think.


I don't blame the man one bit, if somebody is willing to pay me to fish and provide me with free gear, I'll put a Tampax wrap on my skiff if they want me to.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I don't blame the man one bit, if somebody is willing to pay me to fish and provide me with free gear, I'll put a Tampax wrap on my skiff if they want me to.


Talk to Orvis, sounds right up there alley


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Talk to Orvis, sounds right up there alley


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

This is a timely post for me. Like gatorgrizz kinda said, A big rule of hunting or fishing for me is don't tell people your spots, and if somebody is nice enough to take you to a spot, don't tell others about it. Tragedy of the commons. I'm not gonna stop somebody from fishing on their own, but fishing in my area doesn't need any help promoting itself from me. It'll happen regardless eventually, and I'll be on here griping about idiots at the boat ramp and idiots keeping every fish and so on. So it really pisses me off when money and attention seeking Instagrammers post every damn fish they catch every day to 10k followers in these over glamorized photos w super sweet gear and boats bc the goal at bottom is to sell a lifestyle---for the brands it promotes sales, and for the instagrammers it gets them free gear, money, and a "cool" feeling and attention. But it also makes it super trendy for everybody to come to the place you're geo tagging and try to live that lifestyle. Which means that water youre fishing is getting more crowded for you and everybody else who fished there quietly and doesn't give two sh** s about your instagramming and free gear. Maybe I'm just a hater, but I'd much rather have my fishing grounds stay low key than blow up, it's just a no brainer to me. Between wading a flat by myself without another soul for miles and wading one covered in other peoples footprints and trodden grass with boats and cars zipping all around, I know which I prefer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bjtripp83 said:


> This is a timely post for me. Like gatorgrizz kinda said, A big rule of hunting or fishing for me is don't tell people your spots, and if somebody is nice enough to take you to a spot, don't tell others about it. Tragedy of the commons. I'm not gonna stop somebody from fishing on their own, but fishing in my area doesn't need any help promoting itself from me. It'll happen regardless eventually, and I'll be on here griping about idiots at the boat ramp and idiots keeping every fish and so on. So it really pisses me off when money and attention seeking Instagrammers post every damn fish they catch every day to 10k followers in these over glamorized photos w super sweet gear and boats bc the goal at bottom is to sell a lifestyle---for the brands it promotes sales, and for the instagrammers it gets them free gear, money, and a "cool" feeling and attention. But it also makes it super trendy for everybody to come to the place you're geo tagging and try to live that lifestyle. Which means that water youre fishing is getting more crowded for you and everybody else who fished there quietly and doesn't give two sh** s about your instagramming and free gear. Maybe I'm just a hater, but I'd much rather have my fishing grounds stay low key than blow up, it's just a no brainer to me. Between wading a flat by myself without another soul for miles and wading one covered in other peoples footprints and trodden grass with boats and cars zipping all around, I know which I prefer.


This is EXACTLY where I stand as well.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

bjtripp83 said:


> This is a timely post for me. Like gatorgrizz kinda said, A big rule of hunting or fishing for me is don't tell people your spots, and if somebody is nice enough to take you to a spot, don't tell others about it. Tragedy of the commons. I'm not gonna stop somebody from fishing on their own, but fishing in my area doesn't need any help promoting itself from me. It'll happen regardless eventually, and I'll be on here griping about idiots at the boat ramp and idiots keeping every fish and so on. So it really pisses me off when money and attention seeking Instagrammers post every damn fish they catch every day to 10k followers in these over glamorized photos w super sweet gear and boats bc the goal at bottom is to sell a lifestyle---for the brands it promotes sales, and for the instagrammers it gets them free gear, money, and a "cool" feeling and attention. But it also makes it super trendy for everybody to come to the place you're geo tagging and try to live that lifestyle. Which means that water youre fishing is getting more crowded for you and everybody else who fished there quietly and doesn't give two sh** s about your instagramming and free gear. Maybe I'm just a hater, but I'd much rather have my fishing grounds stay low key than blow up, it's just a no brainer to me. Between wading a flat by myself without another soul for miles and wading one covered in other peoples footprints and trodden grass with boats and cars zipping all around, I know which I prefer.


Nail on the damn head. Bravo buddy


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

bjtripp83 said:


> This is a timely post for me. Like gatorgrizz kinda said, A big rule of hunting or fishing for me is don't tell people your spots, and if somebody is nice enough to take you to a spot, don't tell others about it. Tragedy of the commons. I'm not gonna stop somebody from fishing on their own, but fishing in my area doesn't need any help promoting itself from me. It'll happen regardless eventually, and I'll be on here griping about idiots at the boat ramp and idiots keeping every fish and so on. So it really pisses me off when money and attention seeking Instagrammers post every damn fish they catch every day to 10k followers in these over glamorized photos w super sweet gear and boats bc the goal at bottom is to sell a lifestyle---for the brands it promotes sales, and for the instagrammers it gets them free gear, money, and a "cool" feeling and attention. But it also makes it super trendy for everybody to come to the place you're geo tagging and try to live that lifestyle. Which means that water youre fishing is getting more crowded for you and everybody else who fished there quietly and doesn't give two sh** s about your instagramming and free gear. Maybe I'm just a hater, but I'd much rather have my fishing grounds stay low key than blow up, it's just a no brainer to me. Between wading a flat by myself without another soul for miles and wading one covered in other peoples footprints and trodden grass with boats and cars zipping all around, I know which I prefer.


That pretty much sums up what I meant in my original post. Nicely said.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll be honest, I used to be that guy. But here lately I have toned it down. I posted a lot to feel cool I guess. Never got any free gear though. Since then I don't post as much as I used to cause I see it more and more now than ever. I'm about to the point where I want to delete all my social media. The only reason I use FB now is to buy and sell fly fishing stuff and check prices on boats. My wife's FB account got hacked by some Indian POS and he still uses her pics and stuff. Pretty weird.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

paint it black said:


> YouTube is content driven. Doesn’t have to be good content, just content. The more content, the better. If you want to see high quality production, make your way to Vimeo.
> 
> I struggle trying to transition my videos to YouTube, cause it’s all about dumbing down production. But you gotta do what you gotta do, am I right? Say what you want, but to set my videos apart from the array of film makers out there, I had to try to catch all my fish on a 5wt fly rod. It has made me a much better angler, as I find myself in unfavorable conditions for fishing a 5wt. The only thing that I did different in those videos from the videos before was put the 7-8wt’s down and use a 5wt. People want to see different. The views multiplied greatly on Vimeo.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I haven't made a video in awhile now, but when I was trying to pump them out, I couldn't keep up with youtube's algorithm that emphasizes video quantity in a given time in order to increase visibility. My fly reel videos, as poorly produced as they look, took me weeks to edit for each 8 min. video. 

I see these guys doing all of the "challenge" videos and fishing "vlogs" and just think to myself, 'that must have taken only 2 hours to edit together and you have all the viewers...'

Shameless plug: JHreels on Youtube!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just to clarify, I appreciate the guys that put an emphasis on production quality, filming and editing artistically, sharing techniques that come from experience, and quality product reviews.

The mouth breathing click-baiters filming a single 11” trout in a 30 minute video, people that show and tell exactly where they’re fishing with captions like “it’s awesome”, and reviews that are nothing more than unboxings don’t add anything of value.

Oh yeah, and I like Darcizzle and Luiza, they do catch fish but I still might fast forward to the good parts.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Just to clarify, I appreciate the guys that put an emphasis on production quality, filming and editing artistically, sharing techniques that come from experience, and quality product reviews.
> 
> The mouth breathing click-baiters filming a single 11” trout in a 30 minute video, people that show and tell exactly where they’re fishing with captions like “it’s awesome”, and reviews that are nothing more than unboxings don’t add anything of value.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I like Darcizzle and Luiza, they do catch fish but I still might fast forward to the good parts.


Can't stand Darcizzle or Luiza-They are the epitome of self promotion-and are screwing up all my best south Florida spots.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

If anyone cares to check it out Redfish Ross on YouTube is actually a pretty decent content creator.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I could take the ads if they were honest in their whoring process...

"We're coming to you in our Hell's Bay skiff today because, well, that's the dealer that gave us a boat to use. Today we will be using Penn rods and reels. I prefer Daiwa, but Penn signed us to a contract. And just look at that sticker! 

Wow, fish on, Jim! This tarpon is brought to you by Palacio de los Jugos, where the players stay! He is running towards Brightline rock. Brightline... days since anyone died on our tracks! Now we got him turned using our 40 pound tuffline, the tuffest! 

Good thing we have good footing while fighting these fish today, Jim. We are wearing Tevas. You know, they're not just for lesbians! And we kept all our drinks cold in our Yeti. Yeti... small coolers, outrageously big prices!

And after fighting that second tarpon, brought to you by River Walk Dental Group, "drilling doesn't hurt us at all"... I'm gonna relax on my couch from the Red House. The Red House... where black people and white people buy furniture!

Join us next week for our review of the new Bubba Blade. Bubba Blade... you'll see red when you see our prices, AND our handles!"

That's what I want to see.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Teva section is hilarious


----------



## olsaltydog (Dec 14, 2015)

Funny, looks like I joined a group of like minded individuals.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Somebody ought to tell darcizzle and the other girls not to hold a 20lb fish in the air by its gills.

I recently sent a dm to a dude in my area and said "we all gotta be careful about tagging our town in pics or well regret it later." He blocked me. Enjoy your super collection of clutch rods man.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Took FB off my phone, don't share fish pics anymore unless its a personal best, and have found myself enjoying the cool skiff and nature pics/vids more so than hero shots holding fish lately.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> Took FB off my phone, don't share fish pics anymore unless its a personal best, and have found myself enjoying the cool skiff and nature pics/vids more so than hero shots holding fish lately.


I deleted my FB account a while back. No time for that negativity in my life! My buddies still like to send me photos they see that will make my blood boil. This is the kind of crap people think is cool these days....I find it blatantly disrespectful. This group of guys do this several times a month and brag about giving fish away to their neighbors. I never knew inshore fishing had become the local food bank.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I deleted my FB account a while back. No time for that negativity in my life! My buddies still like to send me photos they see that will make my blood boil. This is the kind of crap people think is cool these days....I find it blatantly disrespectful. This group of guys do this several times a month and brag about giving fish away to their neighbors. I never knew inshore fishing had become the local food bank.
> View attachment 31954


I bet that guy has an airboat............


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishtex said:


> I bet that guy has an airboat............


He doesn’t have a boat and is Brostaff for lure, reel, rod and boat companies all over. Kind of makes you wonder.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

What I really hate more than attention whores is those that violate fish and game laws that are in place to manage the resource and hopefully, through the sale of licensees, tackle, hotels, boats, d'nations etc. -fund most of the TPWD, for all their faults its still a bargain in my opinion. If what folks do is legal I am fine with it- even if its not what I choose to do. But if its legal its legal and its far better than people keeping buckets of undersized fish like they literally do on every bay system in Texas every day and every night. I recently learned it is literally a waste of time preaching to a choir that already has the song memorized. Half the choir loves the song, the other half loathes it. And that's that. If there is a documented problem I have been told the powers that be up Austin way will take a look. Will they really? I do not know - that's what they say. What I do know is I like hunting and fishing. Apparently supposedly conservation minded people in Michigan wanted to conserve their dove population so much that they designated it a song bird- so no more dove hunting there, ever again. There is a morale to this story ... _ _ _ ...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Forward all of it to your local game warden.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Derek Radtke said:


> Making sure everyone on board catches and keeps their 1 trout over 25” as well. Takes lots of skill to make sure those croker stay alive from the marina too the honey hole!


OMG so right on the mark! I remember the last time I visited with JR Ellis (a great guide used to work South Padre Island area back in the day) who was telling me all the guides down there were going to croaker soaking and it was disgusting. Said they were vacuuming up all the fish since of course all the guides charters always kept EVERYTHING I guess CPR is anathema to Texas salt water fishermen except for the guys on this forum evidently... Anyway JR quit guiding and don't know what he is up to now. Always see those wingnuts (being polite here) who are butchering up dozens of fish at the fish cleaning table at the launch (guides mostly) after seeing them out on a flat anchored up with 8 lines out soaking bait on the bottom. Same thing as the great white hunters who sit in a blind and feed corn in the sendera, wait for Bambi to come up to eat like they get trained to do every day, and then BAM! great white hunter blows Bambi away with a freaking cannon from about 30 feet way and damn! how cool are they to be able to do that? Awesome right? Yeah just like the croaker soakers. In the box it goes... Had a great conversation with Mac the other day about this very thing. So there are some guys who are trying to change the sport locally from the bottom up.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I'll be honest, I used to be that guy. But here lately I have toned it down. I posted a lot to feel cool I guess. Never got any free gear though. Since then I don't post as much as I used to cause I see it more and more now than ever. I'm about to the point where I want to delete all my social media. The only reason I use FB now is to buy and sell fly fishing stuff and check prices on boats. My wife's FB account got hacked by some Indian POS and he still uses her pics and stuff. Pretty weird.


Deleted ALL social media. Rarely ever comment on any forums except this one and headfi. Or headcase. Hi end audio... Having seen guys at work go to the Klondike and murder two limits of reds by croaker soaking, go drop the fish off at home in Gregory, and do that 3 or 4 times in a day then brag about that... Well yeah social media sucks. Wonder why it is we never see pods of reds on the flats any more like used to be there?


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

EdK13 said:


> What I really hate more than attention whores is those that violate fish and game laws that are in place to manage the resource and hopefully, through the sale of licensees, tackle, hotels, boats, d'nations etc. -fund most of the TPWD, for all their faults its still a bargain in my opinion. If what folks do is legal I am fine with it- even if its not what I choose to do. But if its legal its legal and its far better than people keeping buckets of undersized fish like they literally do on every bay system in Texas every day and every night. I recently learned it is literally a waste of time preaching to a choir that already has the song memorized. Half the choir loves the song, the other half loathes it. And that's that. If there is a documented problem I have been told the powers that be up Austin way will take a look. Will they really? I do not know - that's what they say. What I do know is I like hunting and fishing. Apparently supposedly conservation minded people in Michigan wanted to conserve their dove population so much that they designated it a song bird- so no more dove hunting there, ever again. There is a morale to this story ... _ _ _ ...


Michigan residents are being tortured if they cannot enjoy the beauty and fun of an annual dove hunt.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

commtrd said:


> OMG so right on the mark! I remember the last time I visited with JR Ellis (a great guide used to work South Padre Island area back in the day) who was telling me all the guides down there were going to croaker soaking and it was disgusting. Said they were vacuuming up all the fish since of course all the guides charters always kept EVERYTHING I guess CPR is anathema to Texas salt water fishermen except for the guys on this forum evidently... Anyway JR quit guiding and don't know what he is up to now. Always see those wingnuts (being polite here) who are butchering up dozens of fish at the fish cleaning table at the launch (guides mostly) after seeing them out on a flat anchored up with 8 lines out soaking bait on the bottom. Same thing as the great white hunters who sit in a blind and feed corn in the sendera, wait for Bambi to come up to eat like they get trained to do every day, and then BAM! great white hunter blows Bambi away with a freaking cannon from about 30 feet way and damn! how cool are they to be able to do that? Awesome right? Yeah just like the croaker soakers. In the box it goes... Had a great conversation with Mac the other day about this very thing. So there are some guys who are trying to change the sport locally from the bottom up.


I read an article not to long ago about a guide who is trying to make croaker a game fish. That would be a pretty interesting rule, probably cull out a few guides down here around Baffin pretty quickly


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

commtrd said:


> Deleted ALL social media. Rarely ever comment on any forums except this one and headfi. Or headcase. Hi end audio... Having seen guys at work go to the Klondike and murder two limits of reds by croaker soaking, go drop the fish off at home in Gregory, and do that 3 or 4 times in a day then brag about that... Well yeah social media sucks. Wonder why it is we never see pods of reds on the flats any more like used to be there?


Ok now I’m warming up to you, Hi End Audio, been into it for 30 plus years, don’t post anywhere as it’s likely to start a 20 page thread on tubes, or belt drives, or god forbid.....cables. I have a huge problem with most the fuckers on the Texas coast who basically go out and destroy the fishery one way or another. 50 60 lbs of fish that they will fucking freeze and it will suck a month later but they won’t care as they fry it up and swear it’s great and then they will get in their jacked up pick ups with no scratches on the bed and tow their splatter finished penis tunnels back to Rockport and do it all over again......god damn, this Boatanists gin makes one hell of a martini!! Rant over move along, nothing to see here..


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

commtrd said:


> Deleted ALL social media. Rarely ever comment on any forums except this one and headfi. Or headcase. Hi end audio... Having seen guys at work go to the Klondike and murder two limits of reds by croaker soaking, go drop the fish off at home in Gregory, and do that 3 or 4 times in a day then brag about that... Well yeah social media sucks. Wonder why it is we never see pods of reds on the flats any more like used to be there?


Me Too Man. Many years ago. Anytide (aka the all seeing eye) has been kind enough to let me be here- that's about it. This is about as close to a honest venue as exists on interwebs inc these days.


----------

